

Google Images screwed my Analytics report - jrom
http://jrom.net/google-images-in-google-analytics

======
michokest
The side effect of this is that, overall, your "organic" traffic might seem to
perform worse vs your Adwords campaigns, since people looking for images are
usually lower quality visitors.

I wonder if this is just a coincidence.

~~~
jrom
@michokest yes, that happens too. For me the biggest issue was thinking that
we were doing great at some keywords with SEO and it turned out it was just
Google Images. Certainly, people coming through Google Images doesn't convert
at all.

After my "hack" at least we know :)

